# R22 Availability



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

For those of you who have R22s, can you tell me your 'secret'? I called DirecTV
earlier this week and explained that I specifically wanted to order an R22, because I wanted to utilize VOD. They took me all the way thru the ordering process, but explained that they couldn't guarantee I'd get an R22. They put me on hold, then came back on and said that they were going to cancel my order, as I should be able to obtain an R22 at Best Buy. So....I went to Best Buy, and they said they haven't heard anything about the R22, and they have no way to order it. Then today, FedEx dropped off my 'cancelled' order - it was an R16. How the heck do I get my hands on one of the R22s?? I'd really like one in time for the Olympics. Thanks!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The R22 is only being supplied by DIRECTV in areas that receive their SD locals in MPEG4.

As for at least the majority of members here that have them were part of a field test.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1699438 said:


> The R22 is only being supplied by DIRECTV in areas that receive their SD locals in MPEG4.
> 
> As for at least the majority of members here that have them were part of a field test.


Thanks for your prompt response! Would be nice if DirecTV would 'educate' their support staff to know these things. In any case, is there any way to tell if my locals are in MPEG4? I'm in the Des Moines area, if that makes a difference...
Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response! Would be nice if DirecTV would 'educate' their support staff to know these things. In any case, is there any way to tell if my locals are in MPEG4? I'm in the Des Moines area, if that makes a difference...
> Thanks


Do you receive them now on any SD receiver? If so they are not.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1699449 said:


> Do you receive them now on any SD receiver? If so they are not.


Yes - I receive locals on my R16s. I suppose that answers my question...


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

There are very few markets that get SD MPEG4 locals. The ones I know and I am sure are far from complete: Anything in alaska [ fairbanks, juneau, anchorage ] Hawaii [ Honolulu ] and Portland/Bangor, Me


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Think it would be interesting if DBSTALK would do a poll.The question should be"If you could get a R22-100"."Would you"?.


If any mods read this would this be possible?.Also think it would be possible to move the HDDVR questions out of this forum?.Please?.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> There are very few markets that get SD MPEG4 locals. The ones I know and I am sure are far from complete: Anything in alaska [ fairbanks, juneau, anchorage ] Hawaii [ Honolulu ] and Portland/Bangor, Me


Portland, ME SD locals are MPEG2 on the 119

Bangor SD locals are MPEG4


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1699438 said:


> The R22 is only being supplied by DIRECTV in areas that receive their SD locals in MPEG4.
> 
> As for at least the majority of members here that have them were part of a field test.


I am in Boise and received a R22. Placed an order for a DVR and checked the order link on the website to find out what model I would receive. I do not believe my locals are MPEG4 since I get them on my D10 and R15 as well.
Seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Slightly off topic, but does the r22 support the esata output for an external drive?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cineplex1 said:


> Slightly off topic, but does the r22 support the esata output for an external drive?


yes


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

morbid_fun said:


> I am in Boise and received a R22. Placed an order for a DVR and checked the order link on the website to find out what model I would receive. I do not believe my locals are MPEG4 since I get them on my D10 and R15 as well.
> Seems to be hit or miss.


D* plan once D11 is up and operational is to move all locals from the 72 dish to the sat at either 99 or 103.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1700760 said:


> yes


If a drive was formatted and used on a hr20 would it need to be reformatted and all content lost?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

cineplex1 said:


> If a drive was formatted and used on a hr20 would it need to be reformatted and all content lost?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Think it would be interesting if DBSTALK would do a poll.The question should be"If you could get a R22-100"."Would you"?.


If there was such a poll, my answer would be NO! I am totally NOT impressed with the R22 and would strongly recommend SD users be happy with an R15/R16 and not feel "left out".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Think it would be interesting if DBSTALK would do a poll.The question should be"If you could get a R22-100"."Would you"?.
> 
> If any mods read this would this be possible?.Also think it would be possible to move the HDDVR questions out of this forum?.Please?.


As to a poll, go for it. Anyone can post a poll anytime. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1700760 said:


> cineplex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic, but does the r22 support the esata output for an external drive?
> ...


Yes and no, if I recall correctly. I think the R22 is still limited to the size of the disk added.



davring said:


> cineplex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If a drive was formatted and used on a hr20 would it need to be reformatted and all content lost?
> ...


Another yes and no. The drive quite probably would not automatically be formatted and still be usable. Settings might get interesting.

None of the content from one would play on the other. In theory you can swap the external drive around at will; just have to remember what plays on which DVR. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> As to a poll, go for it. Anyone can post a poll anytime.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks Tom.But now that I have thought about it some more don't think a poll would do anything as DirecTV has it's own schedule to go by.:sure:

And yes Thomas there is an old saying"Wanting is not the same as having".

The complaint that I have seen in this thread concerns the up coming Olympics and I am pretty sure that there is a very good possibility that DirecTV will set up an Olympics Mix Channel.

Here's another suggestion if you feel left out with an R15/16 just get the Premier package you will have so many channels you won't know what to watch.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> If there was such a poll, my answer would be NO! I am totally NOT impressed with the R22 and would strongly recommend SD users be happy with an R15/R16 and not feel "left out".


I'm on the other side of the boat though. I have been very satisfied with my R22 (picture quality and all) and would love to have networking capability on both of my receivers. Of course, then I could go to an SWM dish and use a single cable for both my receivers.

- Merg


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I'm on the other side of the boat though. I have been very satisfied with my R22 (picture quality and all) and would love to have networking capability on both of my receivers. Of course, then I could go to an SWM dish and use a single cable for both my receivers.
> 
> - Merg


+1

I have been very happy with my R22.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> If there was such a poll, my answer would be NO! I am totally NOT impressed with the R22 and would strongly recommend SD users be happy with an R15/R16 and not feel "left out".


Why do I feel that maybe like me your checking out the R22's guide to see when the program was "First Aired".Because the R15 does not have that information in it's guide. 

That and the 30 sec Skip.:sure:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'm on the other side of the boat though. I have been very satisfied with my R22 (picture quality and all) and would love to have networking capability on both of my receivers. Of course, then I could go to an SWM dish and use a single cable for both my receivers.
> 
> - Merg


That's because your running HDMI right?.With 480i S-Video I still can see a little less clarity with my R22-100 compared to my R15-500.But when you realize that the R22-100 is outputting 480p and 480i maybe that's where the difference comes in.To adjust the picture alittle darker helps some.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I'm on the other side of the boat though. I have been very satisfied with my R22 (picture quality and all) and would love to have networking capability on both of my receivers. Of course, then I could go to an SWM dish and use a single cable for both my receivers.
> 
> - Merg


You have your R22 hooked up to a fancy flat screen TV unlike what most SD customers have their DirecTV receivers hooked up to. (Like my 17 year old 31" tube-type Magnavox) Big difference.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Why do I feel that maybe like me your checking out the R22's guide to see when the program was "First Aired".Because the R15 does not have that information in it's guide.
> 
> That and the 30 sec Skip.:sure:


You forgot the jerky fast forward/rewind, "crippled"/greyed out menu options, component output you can't use if your TV doesn't support 480p, ultra-slow channel changing with an obnoxious gray screen you can't change while-U-wait, plenty of time to make a sandwich (and eat it) if you need to restart your R22 before TV returns, no IR/RF remote support at the same time, irksome OSD pop-up tip when you press "R" in the program guide (that you can't turn off on the R22), no ch. 3/4 RF output so go out and spend $50 for a modulator if you want multiple NTSC TV's hooked to it, etc. etc. Give me a day, I'll think of another dozen things I don't like about the R22 that don't apply to the R15.

A bit more info in the program guide? 30 second skip? That's all I see as advantages of the R22 over the R15. (I don't have always-on broadband internet so the networking features/VOD are useless for me also)


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

OP here-
Finally was able to find a local DirecTV retailer who said that
their distributor just received the R22. Scheduled to have it 
installed next Tuesday, so we'll see how that goes.

Question - is it true that I will need a 5-LNB dish to use with 
the R22? I currently have a 3-LNB...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> OP here-
> Finally was able to find a local DirecTV retailer who said that
> their distributor just received the R22. Scheduled to have it
> installed next Tuesday, so we'll see how that goes.
> ...


The 3 LNB dish will work fine. The only reason you would need a 5 LNB dish is if your SD locals are MPEG4.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Exactly what Michael said. My R22 is connected to a standard single-LNB 18" dish and works great.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1700760 said:


> yes


Do you actually HAVE an external eSATA drive connected to an R22? Posts I've read say it is NOT supported at this time.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Do you actually HAVE an external eSATA drive connected to an R22? Posts I've read say it is NOT supported at this time.


And so long as the R22 _stays_ an "R22" and HD is not enabled, what's the real need? I have had my -200 for a few months and except for repeats and stuff capped at five episodes in a Series Link I still have over 50% available on the internal drive.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> OP here-
> Finally was able to find a local DirecTV retailer who said that
> their distributor just received the R22. Scheduled to have it
> installed next Tuesday, so we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Mine works good with the Triple LNB MutiSat Dish.

Just went by the BB website.The R22's are coming out!.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8911485&type=product&id=1213047334151


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

All right, so my local Best Buy has the R22's in stock. I was standing there looking at them today, but didn't get one. I'll probably go back tomorrow and grab one.

I noticed on the box they say this is "leased equipment".

Why is that? If I'm buying it from BB, why don't I automatically just own it right away?

While we're at it. Why does it matter anyway?


Thanks for the help.


Yes, I'm a Newb here, so please be kind.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

The fee you are paying to Best Buy is basically an upfront lease fee. Some have compared it to the fees that you pay upfront when leasing a car. In the past DIRECTV has allowed outright purchases so you own the equipment, but the price was substantially higher (I don't know if this is still an option).

Since this will be a lease, be aware that you'll also be in a two-year commitment with DIRECTV (not two years tacked on to any existing commitment, but resetting the two-year countdown to begin from when you activate the receiver).


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Oh, and welcome to DBSTalk! I think you'll find there is a wealth of information on this site.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks. 

Yeah my eyes are already tired and I think I'm getting a headache.

My brain probably hurts from cramming so much info in there in such a short amount of time.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I went and picked up a R22.

Anyone in the Milwaukee area, there are a few around.

The Greenfield BB now has one left.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I just picked up A R22 from best buy in Raleigh, NC near Crabtree Valley Mall and that BB has one left there.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

That was interesting.

To start off, I had sent D* emails about upgrading to a R22. My emails said I wanted a R22, but knew they had no control over what the warehouse actually sent out. I asked if they had any ideas. They said the only thing I could do was to go buy one at a local store.

So as I said before, that's what I did.

Then I emailed them back about possibly giving me credit back for the $99 I spent. Why not give it a shot, right?

Well I just received a call from a D* CSR. She said she would email the warehouse and try to get me a R22. Since no one was there today, she probably wouldn't be able to get back to me 'till Tuesday. Which was fine.

She calls back not 15 minutes later and says she was able to get someone in the warehouse today, and confirmed they will be able to send me a R22, free of charge of course because I was eligible for the free upgrade.

I should get one by next Wednesday.

COOL!

I've had a few problems with their customer service in the past. This one just about makes up for ALL of that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jhart05 said:


> That was interesting.
> 
> To start off, I had sent D* emails about upgrading to a R22. My emails said I wanted a R22, but knew they had no control over what the warehouse actually sent out. I asked if they had any ideas. They said the only thing I could do was to go buy one at a local store.
> 
> ...


Keep checking your order online to see what it says is being shipped to you. There have been multiple reports of people being told they were going to receive a specific model only to receive something else. In the cases that the person did receive what was promised, the model was specifically stated in the order.

Let us know how it works out for you.

- Merg


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I will.

Not taking that R22 that's sitting on my kitchen table back just yet.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

The Merg said:


> I'm on the other side of the boat though. I have been very satisfied with my R22 (picture quality and all) and would love to have networking capability on both of my receivers. Of course, then I could go to an SWM dish and use a single cable for both my receivers.
> 
> - Merg


I agree. Mine has worked very well. PIc quality is R15 quality. I have seen both I know.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My R22-200 replaced an R15-500 on the same TV. PQ is perhaps sharper than the R15, which is now in my daughter's room. 

That said, regarding availability, my local Best Buy has NO (as in, zero) Directv DVRs of any kind on the floor or up on the storage shelves so far as I could see yesterday. Granted it's not one of the larger stores (though it does still have a car audio installation department and household appliances) but still, zero was a little lower than I expected.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I love my R22, I can't wait for them to move my locals (Currently on the 72.5 bird), my owned R10 and 2 owned R15s will get upgraded and my leased R15 will go back to D*.... Bring on MRV!


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

All right...

I just called up D* to check on my order that the specialist said she put thru for me. I was not seeing it online.

The guy I talked to today, said he couldn't see anything either.

BUT, he agreed to what I originally wanted to do, have them credit me back the $100 I just spent at Best Buy. He even made the offer, I didn't have to ask for it. And I can already see my $100 credit online.

So all's well that ends well, I guess.

Now I can finally play with my new toy tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

We are up and running with my brand new R22!!!

Only took 30 to 40 minutes total.

Time to play!!!


Also they gave me Free HBO for three months on top of the Free Showtime for three months they gave me on Saturday.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> We are up and running with my brand new R22!!!
> 
> Only took 30 to 40 minutes total.
> 
> ...


Good Deal!.Enjoy!.I really like mine. 

P.S. Don't tell ThomasM I said that!.:lol:


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I have to say I like the R10 TiVo menus/windows a lot better. TiVo is just much more polished all around. 

For example in the "My Playlist". The actual list only takes up half the screen. Don't really like that. Would rather have the list take up 3/4 of the screen at least.

But the R22 does have over 30 hours more space than my R10.

This is going to take some getting used to, but it will be all right.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Well, I have to say I like the R10 TiVo menus/windows a lot better. TiVo is just much more polished all around.
> 
> For example in the "My Playlist". The actual list only takes up half the screen. Don't really like that. Would rather have the list take up 3/4 of the screen at least.
> 
> ...


I used to think that, but now I find I much prefer to have the TV window showing up in the corner. I retired my "main" Tivo two years ago after almost six years, and my second one a few months later. Don't miss 'em at all now.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, it will take some getting used to, like any new "toy".

But the 30 extra DVR hours and the OnDemand make up for it.

I've already started downloading a bunch of VOD stuff.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Well, I have to say I like the R10 TiVo menus/windows a lot better. TiVo is just much more polished all around.
> 
> For example in the "My Playlist". The actual list only takes up half the screen. Don't really like that. Would rather have the list take up 3/4 of the screen at least.
> 
> ...


So did you put in a larger hard drive in your R10?.Most every R10 I have seen has 70 hours recording capacity.The R22 has 200 hours recording capacity.:eek2: 

The R15/16 has 100 hours.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> So did you put in a larger hard drive in your R10?.Most every R10 I have seen has 70 hours recording capacity.The R22 has 200 hours recording capacity.:eek2:
> 
> The R15/16 has 100 hours.


No. I thought the R22-100 only had 100 hours.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Guess what was by my back door when I got home today.

A R22, that the specialist said she was going to ship me.

I should have just waited I guess. But I still can't see the order online and the guy I called on Monday couldn't see it either. I don't know what happened.

Anyway, I'm going to send this one back to them.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Guess what was by my back door when I got home today.
> 
> A R22, that the specialist said she was going to ship me.
> 
> ...


Why? I'd keep both of them.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Why? I'd keep both of them.


Well I only have the one TV and if I don't activate it within whatever time frame, I believe they will charge me for it, which won't be cheep.

Won't they?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> No. I thought the R22-100 only had 100 hours.


Nope. I counted up all the recordings on my R22-200 and compared to the free disk space indicator. I calculated an estimated capacity of about 203 hours. The -100 and -200 are functionally identical; the "-100" and "-200" indicate manufacturer, not capacity.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Nope. I counted up all the recordings on my R22-200 and compared to the free disk space indicator. I calculated an estimated capacity of about 203 hours. The -100 and -200 are functionally identical; the "-100" and "-200" indicate manufacturer, not capacity.


Well even better then!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Well I only have the one TV and if I don't activate it within whatever time frame, I believe they will charge me for it, which won't be cheep.
> 
> Won't they?


Was DirecTV going to charge you $99. for the one they sent you?.If so then it all depends if you can afford it plus the $4.99 a month more for the second R22.There are some subscribers that run 2 DVRs on 1 TV.It would double your recording capacity to 400 hours and give you 2 live buffers.Then again only if you can afford it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jhart05 said:


> Well I went and picked up a R22.
> 
> Anyone in the Milwaukee area, there are a few around.
> 
> The Greenfield BB now has one left.


There have been R22's in the Milwaukee area a lot longer than you think!

But they didn't come from Best Buy....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> So did you put in a larger hard drive in your R10?.Most every R10 I have seen has 70 hours recording capacity.The R22 has 200 hours recording capacity.:eek2:
> 
> The R15/16 has 100 hours.


The R22 has 150 hours of SD capacity. Trust me. I have a calculator and have had a R22-100 and now a R22-200. 150 hours according to what I have recorded and what the "disk space meter" tells me I have left.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> The R22 has 150 hours of SD capacity. Trust me. I have a calculator and have had a R22-100 and now a R22-200. 150 hours according to what I have recorded and what the "disk space meter" tells me I have left.


Unless you can convince the Mods to change it the R22-100/200 First Look says 200 hours SD recording capacity.I have also read a post that claims 203 hours on a R22-200.:eek2:

Post#54 and he's a Rocket Scientist!.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Was DirecTV going to charge you $99. for the one they sent you?.If so then it all depends if you can afford it plus the $4.99 a month more for the second R22.There are some subscribers that run 2 DVRs on 1 TV.It would double your recording capacity to 400 hours and give you 2 live buffers.Then again only if you can afford it.


No it was part of the free upgrade deal that apparently only some of us were getting. I could afford the $5 of course, but I don't really need the extra space. One will do me just fine.

If I really wanted to, I suppose I could run the cable from the bedroom into the living room. Then I'd be able to record three shows at once and watch a fourth channel. That might come in handy during March Madness, but other than that, I don't know when else I would use it.

It might be nice to have a spare laying around anyway. My original R10 did brake down within 4 months. Hummm, maybe I'll call them up tomorrow and find out what it would cost me to keep it. Then I'd have two R22's and a R10.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> No it was part of the free upgrade deal that apparently only some of us were getting. I could afford the $5 of course, but I don't really need the extra space. One will do me just fine.
> 
> If I really wanted to, I suppose I could run the cable from the bedroom into the living room. Then I'd be able to record three shows at once and watch a fourth channel. That might come in handy during March Madness, but other than that, I don't know when else I would use it.
> 
> It might be nice to have a spare laying around anyway. My original R10 did brake down within 4 months. Hummm, maybe I'll call them up tomorrow and find out what it would cost me to keep it. Then I'd have two R22's and a R10.


Well normally when you get a DVR from DirecTV they will send out a tech to install it(run whatever lines you need for no charge).

Should only cost you $4.99 extra a month.Free upgrade?.Good deal!.Listen between you and me I would keep it.If DirecTV would offer me another one for free I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Well normally when you get a DVR from DirecTV they will send out a tech to install it(run whatever lines you need for no charge).
> 
> Should only cost you $4.99 extra a month.Free upgrade?.Good deal!.Listen between you and me I would keep it.If DirecTV would offer me another one for free I would take it in a heartbeat.


You, me, and everyone that reads this board. 

They probably didn't mention the tech, since I already had a R10 w/TiVo.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

joecool1964 said:


> OP here-
> Finally was able to find a local DirecTV retailer who said that
> their distributor just received the R22. Scheduled to have it
> installed next Tuesday, so we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Best Buys does have the r22 for $99.00 heres the link

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8911485&type=product&id=1213047334151


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Unless you can convince the Mods to change it the R22-100/200 First Look says 200 hours SD recording capacity.I have also read a post that claims 203 hours on a R22-200.:eek2:
> 
> Post#54 and he's a Rocket Scientist!.


It was my post and I did the math last week in response to someone saying otherwise. I've made it a habit of recording tons of movies and specials on mine (in the master bedroom) and I watch them 20 - 30 minutes at a time while I'm working out. I never delete anything except series links that "roll over" after 5 - 10 episodes. I've had mine for MONTHS and still have 46% available. My math was over 203 hours based on what I have recorded so far (movies of all types, sitcoms, drama series, etc). In addition to that, I have 12 PPV movies and five or six other things in the Movies Now/Showcases tab.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Unless you can convince the Mods to change it the R22-100/200 First Look says 200 hours SD recording capacity.I have also read a post that claims 203 hours on a R22-200.:eek2:
> 
> Post#54 and he's a Rocket Scientist!.


My R22-200 currently has 59.7 hours of recordings and is at 70% free. That calculates out to an estimated 198.8 hours of total recording.

Keep in mind, WHAT you record can have a significant effect on how much you can record. If all you record is high action live sports, you will get less capacity than if you record nothing but movies off the premium channels (which get multiple pass compression).

Carl


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> My R22-200 currently has 59.7 hours of recordings and is at 70% free. That calculates out to an estimated 198.8 hours of total recording.
> 
> Keep in mind, WHAT you record can have a significant effect on how much you can record. If all you record is high action live sports, you will get less capacity than if you record nothing but movies off the premium channels (which get multiple pass compression).
> 
> Carl


That's a very good point. Probably half of my stuff is movies from premiums, half network and syndicated shows, and only a bare handful of sports (I think I have one test episode of _Sportscenter_ I recorded using the website DVR Scheduler just as a test and haven't deleted. My view of sports is, once I watch it I'm not gonna keep it around very long, let alone fill up my entire drive with it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's my question that's roughly 200 hours MPEG2 correct?.What is it in MPEG4?.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Here's my question that's roughly 200 hours MPEG2 correct?.What is it in MPEG4?.


Yes, that's MPEG2 SD. Since the R22 is not HD compatible (yet? Ever?) that's a good question. Someone in one of those few markets that gets MPEG4 SD locals would have to tell you the answer. For HD content, the general rule of thumb is that MPEG4 recordings take up about 60% - 65% of the space of the equivalent MPEG2 HD recording. I don't know if that holds true for SD content.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I was just looking at the side of the box the R22 came in and noticed the side with the barcode there is a little chart that compares the different types of receivers and it refers to the R22 that is in the box as a R21 and it says it only has a 250 GB instead of 320 GB like the DBSTalk First look says it has.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Here's my question that's roughly 200 hours MPEG2 correct?.What is it in MPEG4?.


The mpeg2/mpeg4 difference for HD is about 3:5 (30 hours of mpeg2 to 50 hours of mpeg4). If that holds true for SD (and I can see no reason it shouldn't), then the approximately 200 hours of mpeg2 SD should equate to approximately 330 hours of mpeg4 SD (in those very limited markets where it is available).

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As to the size of the hard drive, there is a picture of it in this post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1619948&postcount=5
that clearly shows it as a 320GB.

Carl


----------



## Crunchy (Jul 22, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Think it would be interesting if DBSTALK would do a poll.The question should be"If you could get a R22-100"."Would you"?.
> 
> If any mods read this would this be possible?.Also think it would be possible to move the HDDVR questions out of this forum?.Please?.


I think the question should be more properly be put, "if a customer wants specific equipment, should Directv place and fulfill the order with exactly what the customer asks for"?

A loyal customer could spend $1200 per year or $15,000 across ten years. Screw around by sending refurb junk and wrong gear is no way to run a business.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The mpeg2/mpeg4 difference for HD is about 3:5 (30 hours of mpeg2 to 50 hours of mpeg4). If that holds true for SD (and I can see no reason it shouldn't), then the approximately 200 hours of mpeg2 SD should equate to approximately 330 hours of mpeg4 SD (in those very limited markets where it is available).
> 
> Carl


Thanks Carl!

Also thanks for the info on the HDD.

And Thanks to LL for the hard work!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, that's MPEG2 SD. Since the R22 is not HD compatible (yet? Ever?) that's a good question. Someone in one of those few markets that gets MPEG4 SD locals would have to tell you the answer. For HD content, the general rule of thumb is that MPEG4 recordings take up about 60% - 65% of the space of the equivalent MPEG2 HD recording. I don't know if that holds true for SD content.


Don't imagine we will know until someone posts that they first got a R22 then decided they wanted HD and DirecTV sent a different DVR or flipped a switch.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm thinking now I'm going to keep the extra R22. It would only be $5 a month.

I just have to activate it before 30 days or they will charge me $150 for it. 

She also said if I do want to deactivate it, since it's a leased receiver, they would automatically send out a return shipping package. 

However, I could call them up and tell them I just want to put it "on hold" for awhile, then I could keep it, not have to send it back, and not have to pay the $150.

So I think we're going to run an extra line into the living room and go with the dual R22s. I could use the extra line anyway, for when March Madness comes around.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Crunchy said:


> I think the question should be more properly be put, "if a customer wants specific equipment, should Directv place and fulfill the order with exactly what the customer asks for"?
> 
> A loyal customer could spend $1200 per year or $15,000 across ten years. Screw around by sending refurb junk and wrong gear is no way to run a business.


Well it would be nice to always get a new one,but then what would DirecTV do with the used ones? the used ones are supposed to be reinspected and certified as good as new.I don't mind getting a refurb as a replacement just not in a new install.Also if DirecTV was to send me a replacement for my R15 I would expect a used R15 unless they were out of them.Otherwise what would stop every customer that wanted the latest and greatest to just say this one doesn't work I want a ___.I admit it would be nice.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> I'm thinking now I'm going to keep it. I do have to activate it before 30 days or they will charge me $150 for it. It would only be $5 a month.
> 
> She also said if I do want to deactivate it, since it's a leased receiver, they would automatically send out a return shipping package.
> 
> ...


Good Deal!.I don't think your doing the wrong thing because of the R22's capabilities.Wow! $150.?.That's pretty cheap to buy one.That can't be right?.
Oh wait a minute most subscribers would pay $99. also?.That's still cheap!.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

What's even better, is that I got two R22s for a total cost of $0.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Don't imagine we will know until someone posts that they first got a R22 then decided they wanted HD and DirecTV sent a different DVR or flipped a switch.


Well, I was a -200 tester and I have HD (via two HR2x units). I'm still waiting for that switch to be thrown.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

jhart05 said:


> What's even better, is that I got two R22s for a total cost of $0.


Good deal........ Indeed..........


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> What's even better, is that I got two R22s for a total cost of $0.


No anniversary gifts for you my friend.  :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, I was a -200 tester and I have HD (via two HR2x units). I'm still waiting for that switch to be thrown.


Yea I wouldn't hold my breath on that 36" Sony taking a dump soon.

Heck my 35" Magnavox is still going strong at my in laws. :lol:


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> No anniversary gifts for you my friend.  :lol:


I already got mine. 2 R22's and free HBO and Showtime for 3 months.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> For those of you who have R22s, can you tell me your 'secret'? I called DirecTV
> earlier this week and explained that I specifically wanted to order an R22, because I wanted to utilize VOD. They took me all the way thru the ordering process, but explained that they couldn't guarantee I'd get an R22. They put me on hold, then came back on and said that they were going to cancel my order, as I should be able to obtain an R22 at Best Buy. So....I went to Best Buy, and they said they haven't heard anything about the R22, and they have no way to order it. Then today, FedEx dropped off my 'cancelled' order - it was an R16. How the heck do I get my hands on one of the R22s?? I'd really like one in time for the Olympics. Thanks!!


R22 is now being sold on www.solidsignal.com


----------

